# Browser autostart



## D. Paul (Mar 16, 2009)

I recall when I first began computing that IE as my default browser would autostart at boot-up. It no longer does that. Although I now prefer Firefox, how do I set it to autostart? I've looked in Config etc.

If this is incredibly simple like, "Tools, check this box"... will be me. I hate that feeling.


----------



## speric (Mar 16, 2009)

If you want Firefox to open when Windows starts, try dropping a shortcut to Firefox in the "Startup" folder in the Start menu (Start -> Programs).

This *should* work.


----------



## Timothy William (Mar 16, 2009)

I tried speric's advice (using Vista and FF 3.1b3). It appears to have worked.


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 16, 2009)

Firefox is already in the startup menu. My computer still boots to desktop but does not open Firefox. C'mon somebody...I know you know...


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 16, 2009)

D. Paul said:


> Firefox is already in the startup menu. My computer still boots to desktop but does not open Firefox. C'mon somebody...I know you know...



There is a "startup" folder in the start menu. The icons of the items you want to have on booting up the computer need to be copied in there.


----------



## Timothy William (Mar 17, 2009)

To clarify speric's advice, you need to go to Start, the to All Programs* and in there go down to a yellow folder marked Startup. Open it, then click on the Firefox icon in the Start menu and Copy, then Paste Shortcut inside the Startup folder.

*may be just Programs.


----------



## speric (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Timothy. I am often in need of clarification!


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 21, 2009)

...success

Thanks all


----------

